# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Bloed in mond

## dani

Hallo,

Mijn vriend is een aantal weken geleden op zijn hoofd gevallen en even bewusteloos geraakt. Sinds die val heeft hij rare klachten: bloed in zijn mond, soms geen gevoel meer in zijn handen, durft niet goed meer te slapen want wordt soms wakker met dat hij geen adem meer krijgt. Hij wil niet naar de dokter maar ik vind het wel enge klachten.. T is misschien niks maar misschien ook wel iets.. Toen ik ging googlen las ik nl ook iets over hersenletsel en bloed in je mond. Heeft iemand een idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn?

Bedankt.
Dani

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Dani, 

Ik toch proberen met hem naar de dokter te gaan, het hoeft niets ergs te zijn.. Maar ik vermoed wel dat er iets mis is. Deze klachten vragen toch wel om een bezoekje aan de huisarts.

Weet je ook waarom je vriend perse niet naar de dokter wil? 

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## dani

Hij is heel erg bang om te horen dat het iets ergs is.. Daarnaast heeft hij veel dierbaren van hem verloren in het ziekenhuis, die niet lang daarvoor gehoord hadden dat ze iets ergs hadden. Ik heb hem toch gezegd: je kan beter gaan en als t iets ergs is kan je het maar beter eerder weten .. maarja.. 
Lijkt mij ook dat hij er langs moet gaan. MIss kan ik m nog overhalen!
Iig bedankt voor je reactie Petra!

----------

